# Good, short, video on Frog fishing, when to set the hook



## richg99 (May 27, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=14&v=N4aZ2UYDWKM


----------



## WV1951 (Jun 18, 2018)

Hey, Rich. Thanks for that.


----------



## richg99 (Jun 18, 2018)

Did you catch any yet?


----------



## WV1951 (Jun 18, 2018)

Been tough up here with the season going from winter straight into summer. Yea, a few. No braggers yet.


----------

